# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  معرفی موتور بازی سازی ایرانی Thunder2D

## Ctrl Studio

با سلام 

قصد معرفی موتور بازی سازی Thunder2D رو دارم. 
این موتور اجازه ی ساخت بازی های دو بعدی و پورت آن به پاتفرم های مختلف رو میده. 

پلتفرم هایی که در حال حاضر پشتیبانی میشن: 
- ویندوز 
- لینوکس 
- اندروید 

برخی از امکانات: 
- ادیتور قدرتمند WYSIWYG 
- زبان اسکیریپتی Angel Script ( بسیار شبیه به ++C) 
- فیزیک قدرتمند 
- هوش مصنوعی 
- مدیریت هوشمند حافظه (Memory Managment System) 
- صد ها کلاس و تابع برای راحتی کار بازی ساز 
- Manual کامل به همراه آموزش و مثال های ساخت بازی 
- و .... 

مشخصات فنی: 
Graphic Renderer: OpenGL 
Sound API: OpenAL 
OGG Decoder: Vorbis 
Physic Engine: Box2D 
Script Engine: Angel Script 

وبسایت رسمی: 
http://rubikgames.com/en/products/view/thunder2d/state/home

امید هست با حمایت, ما را در ساخت و بهبود محصولات بیشتر یاری کنید. 
ممنون

editor.jpg

----------


## UfnCod3r

افرین. :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  
ضاهرش ک شبیه گیم میکره کمی
اگه شیدر بخوره خوب میشه. یا جی ال اس ال بزنی یا اگه مثل انریل گراف درست کنی ک عالی میشه.
 فیزیک و صدا ک گفتی داره. در کل موفق باشید. ما ک دیگه موتور رو گذاشتیم کنار.  :قلب:

----------


## Ctrl Studio

> افرین. 
> ضاهرش ک شبیه گیم میکره کمی
> اگه شیدر بخوره خوب میشه. یا جی ال اس ال بزنی یا اگه مثل انریل گراف درست کنی ک عالی میشه.
>  فیزیک و صدا ک گفتی داره. در کل موفق باشید. ما ک دیگه موتور رو گذاشتیم کنار.


ممنون بابت نظرتون
این انجین تقریبا هر چیزی که یه موتور دوبعدی لازم داره, رو داره. الان تو خیلی از موارد از گیم میکر بهتره. ولی خوب تو ورژن های بعدی کامل تر هم میشه.

----------


## hoseinharami

سلام
خیلی خوبه
ظاهرش رو قشنگ تر کنید و برنامه رو توی جهان منتشر کنید

----------


## JustCompiler

سلام
باچ زبانی ساخته شده
و چقدر زمان برده
با تشکر

----------


## ama-coder

با ویندوز فورم درستش کردی!!!
ایکون ویندوز فورم داره :شیطان: 
به ما ام یاد بده :قهقهه:

----------


## Lord121

Game engines provide developers with the tools they need to create the game . Game engine is the main software used to create computer games , but the game engine is not enough to create a game . The game engine is the backbone of the gamedevelopment process, but it does not actually do much on its own . A game engine is a software framework that provides a set of services 
      and components to help you make games . Game engines are used to create games for computers , consoles ,and mobile devices

----------

